# Nail 'grinder' for birds?



## SquiglyAWulf (Mar 22, 2017)

Every time I try and trim my tiel's claws its a stressful experience for both of us, the only time I can go near my tiel's claws is when Roxy is on the bars I can actually touch the claws, so I thought of the emy board route but the contact time I'll get is very small, so I was wondering what is the thoughts on these nail grinder things thats always aimed at cats and dogs? 

these things 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01IPW47BW?psc=1 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/oneisall-R...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=DZ75GKZ11MNPFNZZ3KCJ

I feel that with one of these I'll be able to trim the nails quicker and safer than the other methods.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I have never used one of those. Honestly, you'd still have to hold the bird to do and the vibration might freak them out even more. I never had to trim my tiels nails because I had plenty of different size perches that they wore their nails down on. I kept one concrete perch for them to wear their nails down on.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I help with bird grooming at the meetings of my local bird club - I'm the bird holder, while somebody else does the actual grooming. We frequently use a dremel to file the nails of large parrots, but you don't want something that large and powerful with a small bird - one wrong move and you could hit the toe instead of the nail, and you don't want to accidentally take a toe off. 

The small grinder you linked to could work if you have somebody who can hold the bird for you and keep the toe still so there are no accidents. But it would be faster and probably less traumatic to use a nail clipper while they hold the bird. We don't bother with the dremel on smaller birds like cockatiels, and mainly use it on birds that are African grey size and larger.


----------



## SquiglyAWulf (Mar 22, 2017)

There are different perches in my Tiel's cage my tiel just avoids them like the plague. 

I've tried nail clippers its FAR too traumatic to do it, can't hold my bird to do it because Roxy won't allow it like I said when Roxy is hanging on the bars is the only time I'm allowed to touch any nail. 

The amount of time I have to be able to touch the nail and then file or whatever is far too short for manual file and any form of clippers because I cant see the quick, and there is no vet around that will deal with birds.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Honestly, cutting a bird's nails is better as a 2 person job. It gets it done much faster and then the bird can carry on instead of be there much longer than necessary


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Putting a concrete perch in front of the food dish will encourage her to use it.


----------



## johnmat (Jan 14, 2021)

I think, small grinders sould fit for birds as well Best Small Dog Nail Grinders 2021 - Our Pets Mag


----------

